

The quote that to date inspired me the most - sebiw
http://blog.badgateway.net/2013/05/the-quote-that-to-date-inspired-me-the-most

======
itengelhardt
I kind of like that quote in the sense of "don't let anyone hold you back" /
"don't settle for what is already there".

OTOH it can easily come of as pretty arogant. What do you think about that?

~~~
sebiw
I also think of it as "don't settle for what is already there".

